# engine smoke



## cbfoggs (Jul 8, 2002)

I have a 2002 A6 3.0L with 1100+ miles on it. After stopping from a 30 minute drive in town, I had white smoke coming out of the right front of the hood (when in the drivers seat). After popping the hood, there continued to be white smoke coming from under the air intake and it smelled like oil burning. There was no oil leaking and stopped shortly after turning off the car. I am taking it to the dealer tomorrow, any ideas what it might be?


----------



## SpeedPowerPrecision (Jan 6, 2009)

*same exact problem*

i've narrowed it down to a gasket in the back of the engine. i'm looking for an exact part, as i know its not the intake gaskets. it may be the head gaskets...not sure. if you have questions email me [email protected] so i can explain in greater depth.


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

could it be a rear cam seal? Im not sure if the 3.0's are the same as the 2.7 and 2.8 but they can both have rear cam seals fail allowing oil to leak down on the manifold. 
You can sometimes get a whiff of burning oil in the cabin...

Here is what id check first.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Engine/Seals/ES11557/


----------



## icepl (Apr 6, 2009)

i had the same exact problem right after i did my valve cover gaskets. all i did was tighten them down a lil more and i was fine. those bolts r delicate so i didnt wanna tighten them too much so they dont break.


----------

